# Mixer Review - MrBurgundy



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/18)

In this episode we mix up 6 recipes, Richard finds a recipe that he will mix up again and I talk about my favourite Strawberry Milk recipe - and we talk about MrBurgundy's hottest mixes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

